# Milky Way timelapse



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

another good example of timelapse of the nighttime sky - some of the stills on the page and on Flickr are excellent

Tempest Milky Way on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An excellent bit of filming/photography, I really like how the starlight has illuminated the ground-scenery, plus the deer coming along to wiggle it's ears for the camera :grin: - Beautiful work.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

All I can say is: Amazing!

I guess it's simple in principle, long exposure stills taken on a motorized dolly composited into an animation. But my GAWD those are cool exposures!

30 second exposure seems short to me, though. Dunno, but dang that's cool.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning vid - thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Acuta73 said:


> 30 second exposure seems short to me, though. Dunno, but dang that's cool.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Acuta73 said:


> 30 second exposure seems short to me, though. Dunno, but dang that's cool.



any longer and the stars etc would start to appear as lines because of the earth's movement.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Forgot to add my thanks for sharing this .. I love this sort of stuff .. already shared on my FB account for my friends & family to enjoy too!


----------

